# *** A Place for Greenlighters to Introduce Themselves! ***



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

Hello all new members and welcome to The New Bluelight!
Please use this thread to introduce yourself and what not ( instead of starting a new thread each time someone joins the board ).
If you have any questions, feel free to ask any of the moderators of the forum or visit the FAQ forums for other questions.
Welcome and enjoy your stay!
- The Lounge Moderators


----------



## Aja909

*jogs thru thread looking for hot chicks to pick up*   :D


----------



## GentlemanLoser

:: looks for greenlighters to cyber with ::
:: finds none, since it's never any greenies in this thread ::
Hi! I'm Rick, I'm new here! I like long walks on the beach, sodomizing rabbits and cheeseburgers with tobassco sauce.


----------



## MadE iN DadE 305

:: peeps in thru glass on the door ::


----------



## MadE iN DadE 305

:: doesnt see anyone ::
* walks in, pulls out his garcia vega container, begins to spark up a phat blunt of crippie *
Where them fifiz at???? 
my names Gary, from Miami. I fuck hard ,long, and good. Im all for drinkin, smoking, rolling, & joking. Ladiez... let a chiko know how you blow.
INFOE ,HOLLA~!
::listens to himself echoing ::
*shuts up and smokes*


----------



## BigCat007

if anyone cares, take a look at my locked thread.
pfft. im no greenlighter. but all is well. hi lounge.


----------



## Ms.ReD

^^Opsy poopsie is drunk is power sometimes. Don't worry 'bout it. You grow to luv him.
(He does that to people who have been here awhile.)
[ 26 November 2002: Message edited by: Ms.ReD ]


----------



## BigCat007

im no newbie either =p i know a fair amount of people, just mostly Southwest meetups and NASDD sluts is all    was a reg in BL chat for quite awhile too


----------



## evans

Just thought I'd drop by and say hello.  I'm using this thread so I don't wind up like Nick, even though I've been a member for years.  (I just haven't posted in a long time)
I recognize some of the names out there, but for those who don't know me, Evans, 23m, Colorado.   
evans
aim / msn / yahoo: evans970


----------



## BigCat007

^^^ is the first BLer I ever met


----------



## tathra

oopsz dont be such a rules nazi!


----------



## Oo BuBbLeZ oO

YEAH! I'm the first Greenlighter to post! (Even though I don't even know the half of how to do this) Umm, names' Kimmy...from Sacramento, CA (just about the only raver left in this city.) Sad, I know. Hope to get to know some of you! 
AOL: CrAzYrAvErGrL247
AIM: OoBuBbLeZrAvEroO (they're o's, not zeros)


----------



## Dj DaZ

My name is Billy Bob and im an Alkieholik....i like to introduce myself to u nice group of folks...well all be cool if u just pass dat bottle....
::sorry really bored::


----------



## *meow*

*waves*


----------



## Oo BuBbLeZ oO

: :D j Daz was the one who introduced me to this site!:: Thanx honi! *kissez*


----------



## Alwaysdancin

hey im Chiara i just moved back to las vegas from Ohio!Im a tweeker and I like long.. slow... sweaty...walks on the beach what did you think I was going to say?


----------



## Amazon Bee

hi noobs!


----------



## Sticky Green

Hey peoples.  I'm actually not a raver.  I'm not sure if everyone here is or not.  I do like e, and i only like it clean.  Meth scares me     Of course, by the name, i like pot.  
My name's Eric, i'm 20, and I just moved to West LA from Philly.  I've read these forums for just a couple days before i decided to join on.  I consider myself shy, especially when it comes to the girls   
I'm trying to finish up school here, but till then, i'm just livin.  I like to auto-x my car, and eventually i wanna get into rallying or ice racing.  I also like to golf, and can be serious about it.  I actually went golfin one day after droppin a half meth and half e pill to work it outta my system    I also like to ride moto-x bikes, but have never raced.
I like to roll with friends at smaller parties.  I also went to this party in the desert with the moon tribe once, which was one of the most amazing things i've ever done.  Hope to share a bunch more good stories with you people.  
Take Care


----------



## TypeRLotus

hey everyone!! 
sticky green~not everyone here is a raver...i'm not at least    welcome to bL...


----------



## Amazon Bee

Sticky Green- AWESOME name!!!
we need more hardcore stoners around here...    welcome!


----------



## yeeoc

whats up.
im a long-time reader, first time poster.
been frequenting these boards since in knew how to use this silly interweb thingamajig.
was recently a wonderful greenlighter, so..
im 21, of the male species, and living in canadia. yay.
i like beer, music, parties, drugs, girls, and all that fun stuffs. i like to paint pretty pictures on other people's property, and this fun lifestyle constantly lands me in the slam.
i constantly thank the interweb thing for such wonderous things as bluelight, and hope you do the same too. it's the only site on the interweb that really matters.
not much else to say, other than the fact that i am crazy, and am going to kill you.
oh, right. my lawyer told me to refrain from such comments in the future if i value my freedom.
aight. i love you all and would never think of doing something as crazy as hurting you.
ugh. peace.
cooey.
[ 01 December 2002: Message edited by: yeeoc ]


----------



## yola

Hi everyone! Its Yola again!  I picked the name from the chick who plays the manager on the Chris Issac Show.  I like that show cos it shows that musicians/celebs are real on that show.  Hansen is the best!
At first I thought just another keyboard player and now I can't wait to see what he's up to..I'm hoping that Yola and Chris would get together but that could be the end of the show if that happens.  We'll see how it grows!  Rock on!


----------



## foucault

The name is Michel, I am from France and fight for the rights of all oppressed.  I died a few years ago, but not before releasing a few books that you will be able to find at your local university library.


----------



## jaymie

I am no greenlighter anymore but when I was I never found this thread so here goes..
My name is Jaymie and I am in Fresno, CA 
I hope to be moving to the bay area within a few months as Fresno sucks and I might have the opportunity to room with my boyfriend and a friend of ours. I will definitely be checking out some parties and hope to meet some of you on the west coast someday   
*Peace*


----------



## LilMissLorax

meow meow....me is new....well kinda....i've read bluelight quite a few times but never posted or anything....anyways *waves* =)


----------



## soulfly

Hi
my name is phillip
i'm kinda new to drugs, although i've used aspirin for as long as i can remember
i love happy hardcore and Oakenfold, he's just the BEST!! isn't he?
i also like girls in schoolgirl outfits and getting up at 6:30am on saturday mornings...
now, if you'll excuse me, i'm going to go snort some K and play SOCOM all day
PLUR,
phillip


----------



## Mariposa

^^^^^^
LMAO!


----------



## lamp

Hi all
Just wanted to introduce myself my name is lynn and I think I might be the oldest hippy around      I dont know if thats a good thing or not????  I guess I have done about evry drug out there except K  havent had the nerve to try that one yet, but who knows.  I was just wondering if any one orders their stuff online?
I have been doing this for at least 3 years and always interested in new site to do so.  Anyways just wanted to say hey and hope to check out this board fro what its worth i have several other boards i belong to, don't know if thats a good thing or a bad thing.  hope to meet some new friend s here


----------



## Chunckstar

Green lighters unite!
This is the coming of the age of the GREEN LIGHTER!
Rejoyce all Gl's for we have found a glorious new land to vent our anger, frustration, wonder, wisdom and maybe even some creativity.
Enough sucking up to those high and mighty blue lighters...  
Me... From Darwin, in Perth at moment. Enjoy dance clubs, raves, outdoorsy stuff, watersports, drugs (e's, speed, bitta mull) and motorsports.
Look forward to chattin to uz...


----------



## MadE iN DadE 305

whut up bubbles, lamp, and all the other ladiez who found this webiste, really cool.


----------



## Rhiannon

*hijacks thread*
Hi, my name is Rhiannon, and I'm a net-a-holic.


----------



## Randel_The_Candel

My name is Randel, Im a University Student in Canada and mostly just a pothead.


----------



## Angelface

YAY im new here! My name well i rather not give my name. But hello. Im from southern cali. i just stopped into check this place out and meet some (hopefully Smart) heads! P E A C E


----------



## Trip.my.Wire

Hey everyone. It's nice to finally be registered


----------



## Catch-22

Welcome to everyone!


----------



## droptop

I'm not a greenlighter, either, but I was without a computer for about four months and forgot my password for my original username.  My name is Thaddeus, and I live east of Indianapolis.  My old username was (you guessed it) Thaddeus.


----------



## stoney_bear 420

HEy whats up, im not really new here i just forgot my old name becuase i didnt use it much so i made up a new one. but like i said ive been comming to this site for about.....hmmmm......2 or 3 years, i dunno, but Hi anyways becuase it says im a Greenlighter


----------



## Kurt The Jurk

boo!!!!!!


----------



## OoBuBbLeZoO

I've just changed my sn a little, but I'm the same person...


----------



## Tappuck

Hoo boy... I'm an older Greenlighter and hence, I make mistakes online - like not posting my intro in the right place.  Okay, here goes:
Hi,
I used to a Senior Member at poppies.org until they changed the board recently and became Nazi's about sharing information. I'm hoping to make Bluelight my new home. I try to post useful information, don't participate in any flame wars, and generally just like interacting with other nice folks. My experience lies mostly in the opiates, but this year I was introduced to E at Burning Man and that was a very nice experience. My brain is really wired quite strangely. For example, I get no pain relief from Codiene, Morphine, or Oxy, yet the semi-synthetic Hydrodocone works well. most Cocaine I've tried doesn't work either, but some batches do. I recently tried Crack and that had absolutely no effect.
I hope this isn't too blunt for the Lounge. I just want to get started in my new choice of online family. If I'm addicted to anything, it's new experiences.
I look forward to e-meeting many of you.
Thanks,
Tappuck


----------



## T3KTONIX

*sniff* it smells in here....


----------



## 1PiklemeMandi9

Hello everyone I'm brand new to your board and very excited to get to take part in such a unique online community can't wait to get acquainted with everyone... Till then!
- Mandy


----------



## hans_hegelman

Hello, I'm new to this whole posting on message board thing.  The highlight of my life was seeing Spinkle nude.  My advice to people is 'knock first'!


----------



## BlazeDreamer

heya folks, 
not exactly new here just lost my p-word for my other name but i like this one much better.  never really sure of what to say or whatever.  livin in MA (damn its freakin COLD)  and lookin for some fun hangouts people and more fun. well i guess thats all for now.  Peace


----------



## kubenzi

welcome!


----------



## Heavy-R

Umm... I feel like I've been here awhile, but I've only been posting for a couple weeks. 
My name is Rick, I'm from Western Massachusetts, US. I enjoy snowboarding and urinating outdoors, except when it's 9-degrees-below-zero. My boy EMBRYO introduced me to this site. I am forever greatful to him, bluelight has enriched me with information to keep my trip/roll tight fun and nice to me in the morning. Plus, I like knowing more about a dealers drug then the dealer does.
example conversation:  Him: "this pill has more heroin then this one does" 
Me: "what?" 
Him : "yeah, heroin, it's what makes your roll on E" 
me: "bwah hah hah hah hah" 
Blatant ridiculousness.
More blatant ridiculousness, trying to pass the RAVE act as a provision under a different bill..
Nice to know yall.
Peace
[ 19 January 2003: Message edited by: Heavy-R ]


----------



## CozmikGirrl

Hi! I'm new. I'm 21/female, ex-partykid, etc  
I'm an interdisciplinary student, mainly because I haven't quite found a major yet. So, um, Hi!


----------



## MOS

Hi     I'm a little late on this thread - I have had my Bluelight ID for about a year, but I never really posted until this month.  
Hmmmm... interesting info...  
I'm a 26 year old girlie, from Ohio.  Boring Ohio.  If you ever want to see what I look like....
click-y


----------



## edarrin

Hello all. Edarrin here from Toronto.


----------



## konsept

Isn't it oh so nice how this ended up being a thread with posts by more or less all bluelighters, and the few greenlighters that did post were ignored for the most part?
Kind of defeats the whole purpose of the thread.


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

Like you, a lot of newbies go on a "post-whoring" spree in the lounge and they become BLers b4 they post here.. (the reason they find this thread is usually by posting in here excessively)..
Also the BLers posting also points out (since some ppl fail to feel recognized here) that the Newbie thread is read, and they are welcomed.


----------



## menthol_missy

ello! i'm menthol missy so called cos i love menthol fags   
i'm 23 from england soon to be moving to manchester and hope to have lots of fun there in hard house clubs and to find some decent breaks nights to get to and to take a few drugs too.
i like the word to too.


----------



## konsept

Right, the date on my profile says 2003, so let's all make the general assumption I've never posted on here under another name...


----------



## Jessle

hello, i've been on and off of bluelight for about 2 years under a different name but i never ventured out of the Canada forum, now that i had to get a new name i figured i might as well introduce myself tot he rest of the community
i'm 20 years old, originally from toronto, now living in montreal, i'm female, i think i've met some people from bluelight at beatmatch.com meet ups and in the neksis tent at wemf...


----------



## $CMBling$

hi, my name is $CMBling$ and i'm a dusteraholic! 
oops.  wrong meeting.


----------



## Nexus One

Hi my names Nexus One. I enjoy hot beverages, walks on the beach, all 10 of my fingers, cuddles, sea lions, Windows XP, paper, playing with matches, watching girls skirts when they play tennis, magic shows, ruby slippers, helping disabled people read the instructions on their medicine, the Cosby Show, calling people a "fuckstick", sniffing permanent markers, not eating my greens, being a sleepyhead, mugs, cups and spoons, irony, kebabs, facts and figures, the letter "R", hydroslides, sunshine, large cookies, jesters, palindromes, being clean, bicycles, books about tidal waves, things that are blue, discusions about mutant clones, fibreglass, music shops that have closed down due to poor sales figures, excessively long posts, licking power sockets, anagrams, using a K instead of a C to be kool, the slime you get from not chlorinating your pool, ringing random people on the phone and asking them if they've ever pushed the key next to the right Ctrl key, tubthumping, dice, things that are non-toxic, measuring surface areas, smoking banana skins, anything made by Toshiba, anything with stripes, anything made by Toshiba with strips, butting in, placing stickers on peoples cars after they hit me, finding stuff thats lost, the bit in the Two Towers where that stupid kid falls of the horse, eating play-doh, fripples, going the wrong way, making spaghetti, fighting about Bobby Brown, and posting stupid bullshit where it's not wanted and doesn't belong.


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

> Originally posted by konsept:
> *Right, the date on my profile says 2003, so let's all make the general assumption I've never posted on here under another name...*
> If you read the guidelines you'd know that was against them.... and then, since you're "so old" you should be worried about posting in here anyway.
> Please stick to the topics and direct any other comments, questions and suggestions to the anouncements and feedback forum or email the mods and admins


----------



## Nuada Truthseeker

^^^ Nexus One: ROFL!!
Hey all, glad to be here. I only go by Nuada when I'm online, and I'm very picky about giving out my real name. I'm not too big on drinking or smoking, but I love to roll, and I'm looking into tweak. I'm a student in Houston, 22yo, and an "unbroken pendulum." (Sorry... obscure reference)


----------



## Obnicus

Hello!
I'm kinda new to the whole message board thing but this one looks promising (compared to the local ones I've been checking out).
I'm also a univeristy student that needs to get back to it......later!
[ 09 February 2003: Message edited by: Obnicus ]


----------



## collective_vision

hi my name is matt, im from long island and i prefer my swiss cheese on a sunday evening


----------



## Stasis

^
Welcome!!


----------



## DancingAna

I'm Leise from Melb, Aust. 
*waves*


----------



## *Venus*

^^^^ Waves back!!! Welcome hun!


----------



## tech team.s

hey everyone i'm Nic from syd/aus.
*waves with the level of stupidity as the contestants on 'who wants to be a millonaire'*


----------



## SalineSugar

Hi everyone.. 
been there, done that.. willing to try more!   
mwah!


----------



## Rentsuk Cram

Hey everyone,
My names Marc and I was born and raised in Las Vegas but am in my last semester of school here in Philly.  I used to be in the scene but now I'm just trying to get myself a job!


----------



## Morrison's Lament

> Originally posted by foucault:
> *The name is Michel, I am from France and fight for the rights of all oppressed.  I died a few years ago, but not before releasing a few books that you will be able to find at your local university library.*
> You're also my favorite philosopher, although I don't share your affinity for gay s&m clubs in San Fran
> Anyway, I'm not a Greenlighter but I'm damn new here. I'm 21, male, Icelandic, and I've lived in Beijing (China) for almost three years now, before that I spent some time in England and Holland. In a couple of months I'm probably moving on to Berlin for a few years.
> This site has become my most visited, gotta love the PLUR here
> Also, the info and level of knowledge here is a LOT higher than in your average drug user circles, very useful and very fun community at the same time. I'm glad I found you folks
> --- G.


----------



## majikc0w

I'm Tom.  Im from Sidney, OH.  It's a small town about 40 minutes north of Dayton.  I'm 20 yrs old, be 21 in a couple months!$!@$  Yeah!  I like d'n'b, psytrance, classic rock, jazz, jam, and just about any other type of music I can get a chance to get in to.  I've read this bored for awhile now, posted occasionally, but I seem to have to re-register the same name about once a month. *shrug*
-the tom


----------



## todeskampf

i'm Chad... Vincennes, IN... 17 yrs old...
and i think i'm the only graver here. =(


----------



## Kandy.is.Dandy

... Name's Shay. 18, female, from central NC. Drug of choice is ecstasy although I've never been known to turn down pot and thoroughly enjoy the occasional "ski" trip. Out on the corner of Goth Street and Rave Avenue... By far not your typical "candy-flippin, visor-sportin', glowstick-wavin' e-tard" (alas, I love them oh~so~dearly). This is my official HI to everyone here at Bluelight. So... HELLOOO, KIDDIES   
[ 24 February 2003: Message edited by: Kandy.is.Dandy ]
[ 24 February 2003: Message edited by: Kandy.is.Dandy ]


----------



## andrusha77

geez, it's been a long time since i've used this nickname. Any way I can append my newer username to this one.. hence, saving my cool name and ALSO my place nearly a year earlier in the rankings?


----------



## TypeRLotus

a warm welcome to all you greenies and newer than me bLers...hehehe


----------



## BD-Z

ahh how i wish we could have the old bluelight back ......i use to be a bluelighter about 2 years ago .....i miss miss apples and smurf and doc and dangermouse 
errr yeah umm hello and stuff


----------



## BD-Z

ahh how i wish we could have the old bluelight back ......i use to be a bluelighter about 2 years ago .....i miss miss apples and smurf and doc and dangermouse 
errr yeah umm hello and stuff


----------



## Fawkes

Hi all. I'm from Ohio, 20 yrs old, and I attend Kent Stark University. I believe "rave is dead" so I guess I'm just a party-kid now.


----------



## EklectikFromCO

Hey all!  I'm Tony, from Denver, CO.  Was referred here by a good friend who's been comin on for a bit.  I am a dj of 4 years and an aspiring producer.  My website below contains a few of my demos, and I'd love to get some feedback from anyone thats interested.  Main styles are hard trance/house/nrg, with some progressive and breakbeats.  I also spin some jungle, but its fairly new to me and the mix shows it.  Anyway, great place you have here!
www.subterrania.nu/eklectik/
djeklectik@hotmail.com
[ 07 March 2003: Message edited by: EklectikFromCO ]


----------



## BasslyneDoll

I'm Amanda....
-I'm 18, still enrolled in the shittiest public education my state has to offer!
-I reside in Portland, OR, USA.
-As far as music goes, I favor hard/minimal techno, drum&bass, breakbeats, and tech house. I'm also a novice on the turntables.
-My favorite drugs are (in order): Marijuana, Ketamine, and GHB/GBL.
-I like Italian food.
-Favorite movies include Trainspotting, Hackers, Gia, Go, Return to Oz, Suicide Kings, and Wet Hot American Summer (short list).
Thats all for now  
-Amanda


----------



## Bebe

Whats up!  my name is brandi......i've been partying since last april...actually on 4/20 it will be a year for me!!  didn't start posting till june......still don't write that many posts....starting to write more!!  anyway i love having fun and meeting people!!!
AIM: BrandiMarie01......message me and say hi!


----------



## Epic OnE1

Hi everybody.. My name is... doh, wait can't give that out yet, and I'm an alcoholic. hehe
I'm just a newbie that wanted to say howdy to those who are out there. and lookin forward to meeting as many heads out there. see you on the board. mellow posting


----------



## hugznotdrugz

um... hi... looks around... im new... my name is mindi.
i am 18 from ohio.... 
im confused... why when i got on here on the top its said the new bluelight not inteed for oh people ... i dindt do naything wrong   thats not me  i promise
hehe im a student at kent state but i live in cincy where muh home is.  i am a raver at heart.  i just never done ne drugs,,, just a lil kandi kids at heart  hehe
hit me up some time 
mindi


----------



## sallycinnamon

*This place is confusing; I feel funny.*

Hi, guys.  

I'm new here, but used to be a seasoned ODU member.  Pleased to make your acquaintances.  I believe I know a few of you.  Hope to talk to you all at some point.

BTW, I was the girlfriend of sputnic from Other Drugs Underground.  You'll know me as sally from #otherdrugs, but that nick was taken when I registered.  Drat.


----------



## Sketchwreck

hi my names andrew and i'm an alc.... errr wrong speech
good morning, good afternoon, good evening and good night (choose the one that applies)
i hail from melbourne party capital down under i work a dead end job at the moment since i have more than enough experiance and education to do more but 'not enough life experiance' so if anyone wants to hire a 20yr old c/c++ programmer with management experiance and business certificates and such drop me a line


----------



## Noodle

> Hi.
> 
> I have more posts logged under one moniker than any other on this message board.
> 
> If you ever feel the need to put someone elses life choices down, to feel a little better about yourself, you have only to mention this moniker and its postcount in a reply on this board.
> 
> forever yours,
> 
> noodle


----------



## esoteric evils

*I"M NEW*

kick ass


----------



## Flea'

BD-Z said:
			
		

> *ahh how i wish we could have the old bluelight back ......i use to be a bluelighter about 2 years ago .....i miss miss apples and smurf and doc and dangermouse
> errr yeah umm hello and stuff   *



Miss Apples still posts every now and then. Think she just lurks now though.


----------



## SkRaPy

Hey this is SkRaPy...Im a sceneohio member n decided to sign up here cause I kno alot of kids here too!! Im from Cincinnati n have been in tha scene since '98...well hit me up sumtime to say Hi!! :D P.L.U.R.

SkRaPy


----------



## ExcapE ReaLity

Just wanted to say hello to all who are out there... *waves
I've been on this site a couple of times before, but wasn't up to postin. Hey times change and reading the posts helps the mind, and i feel up to it now. Lookin to meet some new peeps and make some new friends. Don't be afraid to holler at me. :D 

AIM: ExcapE I2eaLity


----------



## kytnism

greetings from melbourne, victoria, australia  22 year old mummy to my almost 2 year old daughter, Alaska.. just thought id contribute to this post as I havent been scanning bluelight for all that long, although notice there are some great people out there who do, so hola to you all and look forward to reading and ranting in the future :D http://kytn0.tripod.com/kytnIXLR8hardware.jpg


----------



## Mystee

whats up ALL!


i've been reading BL for a while now and posting occasionally...but i haven't introduced my self, so here goes:

im [edit], partying and electronic music is my passion(especially Progressive HoUse) as well as meeting like minded people.....i also like: girls, weed, graffiti art, philosophy and culture jamming...

see you all around...

-MystOne.


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine

Hi everyone !

I'm a 23 year old female from UK

As you can see from my name i'm a big Nine Inch Nails fan

It's only the last 2 months i've been introduced to the dance/rave/clubbing scene and I'm enjoying it although I still keep my Industrial type roots 

I've beem smoking weed for about 4 years and have just started to drop E now and again - I like the feeling but it's not something I would like to do every weekend 

I like Tattoos and Piercings and have a few of my own

Been browsing the forums for a few months now - joined and posted to share my first exp with a whole pill

Just wanted to say as well this is a great community and I hope to hang around for a while


----------



## Peakatronic

BD-Z said:
			
		

> *ahh how i wish we could have the old bluelight back ......i use to be a bluelighter about 2 years ago .....i miss miss apples and smurf and doc and dangermouse
> errr yeah umm hello and stuff   *




miss apple still posts in aus social and smurf is a moderator @ pillreports.com...

Doc pops in every now and then ,but DM has not been seen for years.

 

Greetings everyone ,enjoy your stay.


----------



## TiberCross

I'm from Florida but currently living in Georgia. Neomagic is a good friend of mine and he told me about BL.  I looked at it and decided it would be cool to join. This place amazes me in some ways. 
       I like reading, writing, learning, partying. Would like to hear from some people.


----------



## Alfonze21

what's up all.  my buddy TopRocka turned me onto this site and i've been lookin through for a few months but haven't posted much...time to change that.

name's alan, 21 and I'm from Connecticut.  I've only  gotten into the electronic/rave scene about 7 or so months ago but I love it.  It's all i listen to now.  Some of my fav Dj's include Dillinja, DJ Marky, Misstress Barbara(saw her live at Asylum in MA),  Deep Dish, and Anthony Pappa.  I'm currently going to school for Computer Networking at New England tech.  still got another 2 years to go...

so, here's a New England "how you doin?" for you all.

peace


----------



## Drake Dracoli

Sorry. I failed to notice that this was the respective thread in which to submit my introduction.



> It is always evening around here. Hello. My name is Drake Dracoli. You can just call me Drake. I am a diphenhydramine hydrochloride dependant communist. I will not state my age; but I have been a communist for several years. I am currently dependent on diphenhydramine hydrochloride for sleep. For those of you that do not know what diphenhydramine hydrochloride is; it is a sedative (and a hallucinogen in very high doses) that is commonly found in night medicines like Aceteminophen PM and Benadryl. In case you have failed to catch on, my specialty is diphenhydramine hydrochloride. I strongly advise any of you to consult with me first before using diphenhydramine hydrochloride. I have decided to take my place among the drug users of this world. I do not often do illegal drugs; so I will know little, if anything, about Marijuana, Cocaine, Heroin, LSD, etc. Ask only about over the counter or perscription medicines if you have a question of me. I hope you will accept me as a new member of your wonderful psychedellic community. Erowid doesn't seem to want to post my reports; so I will occasionally record one of my experiences and post is, so that all the world will know.



I suppose I can give you a few additional statements.


- I am more than ten years old; at the same time I am less than thirty years old. Indeed this is a very vague statement. I will leave it up to the inhabitants of this fourm to predict my actual age.

- I am hooken on oxygen. I need it to live. Don't we all?

- I am not a mean person. I am nice. See how nice I am.


----------



## pumping_up

Hi.. Was on the orginal BL for a long time.  Dropped out for the last year or so, but missed being here so came back.

Was on the outskirts of the local scene, but want to get back into it.

Glad to be back!!


----------



## Trancey

Welcome home Greenies. 

You are the new generation of BL, just remember... respect your elders, don't be a custie(rip the word), and always remember you're never alone.


----------



## GentlemanLoser

You all suck!

I mean, you all suck unless you have big tits. Then you're cool.


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine

GentlemanLoser said:
			
		

> *You all suck!
> 
> I mean, you all suck unless you have big tits. Then you're cool. *



Will 32D do ?


----------



## FrontierPsychiatrist

*HI!*

Hi!


----------



## Liquid_Nebula

hi everyone,my name is canon aka dj liquid nebula,im a hippy jungle raver that grew up in the florida rave scene,but im now living in TN where im practally the only raver o well....lets see,i enjoy smoking ganja and doing all sorts of hallucinogens and im impartial to dropping E every once in awhile,and gettin drunk is dope too....im a very nice person,not your stereotypical asshole junglist lol.......i enjoy graffiti,rugby(i play for the franklin rebels),dnb/jungle,breaks,underground hip hop and goa and reggae and ska music,and i love to videotape all sorts of shit,especially sessions lol

nice meeting you all and i look forward to posting much more,
peace love and ganja,LN


----------



## geographic99

GentlemanLoser said:
			
		

> *You all suck!
> 
> . *



Oh I know and I can't help it.  Hey isn't this the Prostitution For Drugs thread?

I was a greenlighter until today and they bumped me up to blue status, never checked in here to say hello.  Hello.

I lurk and I post, depends on my mood and what drugs I took.  The hardcore stuff is behind me but I still like to have fun once in a while.  Work is my opiate (who said that?)


----------



## Baby72569

hey everyone! My name is Stephanie and I am from Ohio. I have been coming on here ever since the day after I went to my first rave. I love smoking weed, drinking, taking E, and I LOVE trippin. i like trance, happyhardcore, jungle, and some dnb. This is definately the most enteresting website I have been to in a long long time. I look forward to parting with all of you.


----------



## mini sari

Hey people I've been on here since fall of 01, New name again. I mainly only post in words though... I'm Sari (Short for Sarah), 16 & from Cincinnati Ohio


----------



## HighwayChild

Hi everyone!

I've been lurking for 6mths or so, and got sick of not being able to talk back so signed up!

I'm 25 and come from the Sunburnt Land, where marsupials abound, the women are gorgeous and a steak the size of a phone book costs about 50 cents U.S.

My interests include travel, motorbikes and (fast) cars.

As for music tastes, I'm normally a big fan of Trance (isnt everyone), but I'm taking a bit of a sabbatical in the worlds of Jimi Hendrix and Chill Out at the moment.

See ya round,

HC


----------



## boostjunkie

My name's Jason, 26, and from Chevy Chase, MD . . . for all intents and purposes DC . . . that has been decimated by the RAVE act


----------



## CandyCoated

I am new to bluelight, although my friends are frequent visitors, i have just been too lazy to get my act together....


----------



## Raindance

*lazy hello*

i too have been lazy and just lurkin around readin other peoples posts. naughty me! Now i gots my act together and gonna start joinin in the fun and talkin back. i'm in not so sunny Scotland and my lifetime ambition is to meet and well u can prob guess ****... noel or liam gallagher


----------



## Darkmoonlight

*newb here*

hey guys
hardcore party goer for a bit, new to bluelight, looking for some good friends in the dc area, hit me up if u could


----------



## TypeRLotus

welcome to bluelight!  hope ya guys enjoy this place as much as i do :D


----------



## Dryad

Hi everyone, my name is Dryad (Michael) and i'm a hippy (well i've got long hair), i love life and Goa parties   
I was introducded to this site by Hivemind (thanks Hivey!!) and i think this site i cool

KEEP IT UP GUYS!!!(and girls of course)


Dryad


----------



## Azzztroboy

*new*

lo all, im not a newbie but have been off in the wide blue yonder having a relationshit for the last year n ahalf. now im single.... now im tye'n one on........ fade to black


----------



## MandyInTheMiddle

Hello all I have been on the board before under piklmemandi but had to go away for a little while but now I'm back  
                                                              Mandy


----------



## Darkmoonlight

welcome back mandy!


----------



## melbourne_made

Hi all!  I am a 19yr old girl from Melbourne, australia, um not too much to say!!


----------



## eddi spgeddi

hi. my names spgeddi.
i forgot to introduce myself earlier... still better late than never.


----------



## BubbleBoy

Hi all!
This is my first post ever and since i'm probably one step up from being computer illiterate i'll probably fuck it up somehow!
I'm from Melbourne, Oz, been looking and snooping around this site for awhile now and i thought i should join..... and so i did. And thats my story. 

Still waiting for a publisher to pick it up and make it a bestseller.


----------



## RustyBickie

hey all, my names Ben i'm from melbourne, australia. thats right the place where the beer is icy cold and the kangaroos roam free on the streets. Loving the e life at the moment!!


----------



## Raz

*YAY@ALL THE MELBOURNE KIDS!!*

HI!! to all the melbourne folk who are discovering bluelight (well hi to ALL of ya, but 'specially the Melbourne ones).

bluelight is an awesome community and y'all are sure to find a bunch of mad fun people here anytime day or night :D 

PS: Have a fun long weekend y'all hope it's ALL GOOD!!!!!!   

Razzie


----------



## Jesus_Cat

hey.....im new around here


----------



## Medi57

the custies are the future?!?

*runs to hills*


----------



## Hajay

Hullo, Hajay  here...I live in Los Angeles, and I am 33. yes, that's right, 33.


----------



## Pyman

*Hi to all our new blue light friends*

Just a quick hello to all those fab blue light people we met at M*A*S*H*E*D, you will be happy to see we have become greenlighters, will promise to visit often now!
Dr Seuss & Dee was fab meeting you, thanks for your hospitality at the after party, sorry we couldn't stay longer.8) %) 8)


----------



## pw1024

hi! i am now officially a part of bluelight instead of just reading it over my friends' shoulders.

the ever-lovely @lterEgo set me up with an account of my very own!


----------



## MysteriousSplendor

I also a new greenlighter and I'm ejoying it very much. If it wasn't for my bluelighter friends I wouldn't be here. I would like to thank my Resque the oldest bluelighter I know. I hope Resque comes acrossed this wonderful message. I would also like to thank my other bluelighter friends that have given me a wonderful weekend of fun!


----------



## Pyman

Does being a new person mean I'm going to have to do all the worst jobs no one else wants to do!


----------



## MysteriousSplendor

Let me tell you more about myself. 21 female from MO. So if anyone would like talk to me you know just talk to me. I would like to get to know people! So talk to me!


----------



## GlitterE

*Hi all!*

Hey everybody. Just another lurker who finally registered and crawled out from under my rock! I'm 27 and live in the Chicagoland area. Looking for new friends (cyber and otherwise) to replace the group of schmucks I somehow surrounded myself with! I'm not quite normal but manage to camouflage it pretty well. Into art, music, playing games (real ones like scrabble- not the fuck with your head kinda games), illegal drug use and abuse and traveling.


----------



## silent-bob

sup, i'm james. i'm 17 from alabama. found the boards today and thought i'd register. i play guitar and mostly smoke weed but i like to experiment and i love experience. i like most music but, like most guitarist love classic rock. %)


----------



## hopejunkee

Hey guys and gals! I hope to have some fun on the board. Seems to be laid back. I don't do any drugs, I love to plant things, and believe there is always hope no matter what the situation. I hope you all enjoy my insight, as much as I will with yours. I am 22, a college student/house cleaner (hey, it pays the bills), and am wishing to finish school w/o any break downs!! Anyhow, I'll be seeing ya!


----------



## CombatCvic

*green*

This is an awsome board, been searching google for good message boards, and it finally paid off. Im 20, 6'4, hispanic, in orange county... hopefully graduating from University nexy year.. well 2004.. take  it easy


----------



## NetAnderthal

Wazzup BL, Been a casual lurker since last century, recently registered and posted a few....Im in San Francisco, 26 and single again...
Havent been to a real rave since the 2000 Labor Day party in Indio, California... will try to make the next big one...


----------



## Darkmoonlight

welcome all


----------



## NocturnalRecords

Testin.. Testin.....1..2...3....testing



What up people.. I used to post here a long time ago.. back in the oldschool... but now i'm back.. 

I'm a techno/hiphop producer.. reside in indy/chicago

if you would like to holla at me your welcomed to do so

my aim is: NocturnalProd

or for info and whatnot check out the label up at

www.nocturnalrecords.com

much love.1


----------



## Chunckstar

Hey everyone. Been coming here for a while but had to stop when I didnt have a puter. 
Names Trav and I need to escape the boring world of my working week. I lust for the weekends where I can be set free and enjoy all those thiongs that we have come to enjoy over the years.
I am currently living in the Yockel, 6 fingered banjo playing, incestville called Darwin Aust. 
C U on the flip side...


----------



## EuphoriKGrOoveZ

Ahhh I am the biggest Dork ! I just now saw this post AFTER I already made a new thread saying " Im a newbie " Myyy Baddd !
 Anywayz ...Hey You Guys ! what's up ! My name Is Aubrey and im From Naples Florida ! Where is everyone from on here ? What does everyone doveo for fun ? Well I would love to chat anytime ! So hit me up - 

AIM - Euphoprikgroovez
E-mail - Euphorikgroovez@yahoo.com
Lata !!!

- Aubrey -

 P . S - how do i post my pics on here ?


----------



## trippinkitten

Yo ho hello there

my names trippinkitten & i need sum1 (or every1) 2 entertain while i'm @ work  

i'm 20 & i live in Oz....come & find me if u want 2 know more


----------



## Survivalist

Well hello all.

At the mo I live in LA but I'm moving back to my home country, England in a couple of weeks.

I've spent the last 2 years in a K hole and have just starting climbing out. Not easy but have experience to share and wish to learn from others.

Safe taking to all.


----------



## CLOUDelta_9

*holla*

wud up y'all? They call me dave...I was raised in texas, but fuk that, i claim where ize born- Cali. No one special, just a pot-head/alcoholic/druggie like most a ya. I do like to write on occasion, Ginsberg is my fav poet. Drop me a line, as i am so desperately lonely, at CLOUDelta_9@hotmail.com 





"lay'n it down steady,
cuz you know i'm ready.
Choppin up weed like,
Mothafukin spaghetti"

man, you just have to love rap, lol.


----------



## trippinkitten

hey CLOUDelta_9

r u lonely?? *shining sum light ur way*

 

wotcha do? tell me bout urself...i alwayz wanted 2 go 2 TEXAS!!


----------



## MysticXPrincess

*Hi!*

Hey everyone,

Technically speaking I'am not truly a Greenlighter about a little less than 2 years ago I was Bluelighter(mysticxgirl was the name) but you know life's trials and tribulations come into play and you lose contact with alot of people including all the great people here on Bl ahhh life what can ya do?! Well besides the fact Iam glad to be back and I'am occasionally browsing through here.....Not much else to say besides the fact I hope to see some of you all @ Magical Maydaze I'll definitely be there celebrating my B-day!
much love hugs and mad kisses,
               ashley


----------



## tathra

welcome to all of you!  i see all these people signed up to bluelight, but most of you have so few posts...  its the new postwhores that keep the place fresh (old people smell like mothballs), so dont be shy!


----------



## Medi57

damn I thought that smell had gone away!!


----------



## cyber26

Well here I am.

Ive been reading the bluelights pages for sometime now, time to start posting


----------



## plazma

*I'm new...*

Errr, I am!

Really! 

-plaz out-


----------



## PittyBird

Hello. I have been snooping around in here for a couple of years, finally decided to go ahead and register. I'll be seeing you all around, I guess. 

Later
%) 

PS...Hi ceryc! See you this evening, dood.


----------



## Neuro242

Hello Everybody! 
Name => Jay
Age =>  28 years (god, i feel fucking old)
Location => DC area
Occupation => Develop softwares for living
Interests => fanatic lover of electronic music.....before you start thinking....'oh another trance head' let me say this.......i think most of the dj type music (trance, prog,house, dnb) is way too overhyped. it gets way too repetitive and there isnt much originality. Mostly i listen to EBM, Intelligent Techno and Power Noise.


----------



## Darkmoonlight

yo jay, whats up, I'm gonna be in the dc area for most of summer, u know what the scene is down there? (in bosotn now)


----------



## Neuro242

Darkmoonlight said:
			
		

> *yo jay, whats up, I'm gonna be in the dc area for most of summer, u know what the scene is down there? (in bosotn now) *



Well, things are somewhat back on track now,After the demise of Buzz at Nation. Buzz have moved to Trust in Baltimore, its not like it used to be...but they're still around. 

There is a new night called Destination at Tunnel, which opened up about couple of weeks ago. Havnet been there yet, but have heard a lot of good things about it. 

There is Pearl on Fridays at 5ive, good Dj's come out there as well. 

We also have Glow at Insomnia, where Ferry Corsten and Armin Van Buuren are residents.

There is also another party that suppose to open up a tonight, called Code@Nation (formerly where Buzz used to be) I'm not quiet too sure about it knowing there are gonna be Salsa and hip-hop rooms. so im gonna check it out tonight and see what is this all about. So if you ask me alot is happening. I'm pretty sure you wouldnt have trouble finding good parties.


----------



## Darkmoonlight

thanks man,m I appreciate it, I get down there around may 10th, maybe I could hit u up sometime?


----------



## ceryc

PittyBird said:
			
		

> *Hello. I have been snooping around in here for a couple of years, finally decided to go ahead and register. I'll be seeing you all around, I guess.
> 
> Later
> %)
> 
> PS...Hi ceryc! See you this evening, dood. *



WTF!  welcome mate!   i was wondering if you were ever going to register


----------



## WanderingSage

*greenlighter?*

Yeah, I guess I'm still technically a greenlighter. I've been reading for a little while, and just registered the other day when I had a question I wanted to ask.

This is a pretty cool place, I think I might stick around for a bit. Thanks for makin a bloke feel welcome.


----------



## went_to_paradise

My name is Candy Flip.  I'm 23.  I'm a film student with brilliant aspirations of taking the summer off.  Also, my dearest friend in the whole world is a DJ who goes by the name DJ BLOOM.  My only goal for the next week and a half is to become a blue lighter.


----------



## stjarna

Hello. I am new. I have lurked for a short time. 20, art major, in the NW. Bluelight is a fantastic place. go team!


----------



## Ralph Wiggum 420

im a Bluelighter!!!

  am i cool now?


----------



## Spectacular Jon

*New Kid On The Block...*

New Kid On The Block...

Spectacular Jon wants to say hey to all the Pretty Ladies, and Cool Guys @ thenewbluelight...



Jonathan,


----------



## syncopetic

Ralph Wiggum 420 said:
			
		

> *im a Bluelighter!!!
> 
> am i cool now? *



i'd say thats a no tool box

thats right i'm back from the grave i think i got lost in the upgrade a year or so back... 

oh well i return to lurk again

syncopetic


----------



## cokehore

*I'm finally here!*

Hello all, been lurking for far too long, now i must say hello.  Ceryc, thanks for dragging me here, and forgotten, we have to chill again.

peace the fuck out
CH


----------



## Casey

My name is Casey.  
21/f/Pittsburgh
My interests include taking care of my 3 year old son, Max; dancing; and the occassional drink.  I'm into drum n bass (the darker the better), funky breaks, and my heart still belongs to some hard ass-thumping trance.
I haven't gotten any messages on here, which makes me a little sad   So message me if you get the chance.  I'm nice, I promise.  Just don't be all "plur-like", k?
I'm also on www.lolli.org which is basically a site for the Pittsburgh area kids (heck, even the tri-state area) So join it sometime.  My name on there is 'CASEY'.  
aim=browneyes3782      IM sometime


----------



## TJ Macky

*Greetings and Salutations*

The names Tommy.


----------



## kitchkinet

I'm here, I'm queer, get used to it!





ok, so I'm not queer, and I'm not that guy, but I am here!

anyone from yahooka lurking?


----------



## 2step luv

i never did this... so i will now. 

i am valerie. 
i like 2step/garage more than most people.. we have become sexual. 
i am currently in tennessee.. but in august.. i am moving back up by chicago.
things i like besides 2step/garage.... breaks, dnb, your mom, pink, and smack heads.
i have aim.. if you want to message me.. look in my profile. 
i am pretty random...


----------



## whodat

hai. my name is sean. been lurkin for like 2 years under different names (all of which i forgot the pw to...).

Anyways im 19/m/MA and i want to have sex with an older woman. Inquire within.

:D


----------



## 9baller

I love science. 

I love weed.

I'm addicted to 9 ball.



Peace


----------



## trydntru

*hello*

I am 27 and mother of two. I live in rural texas, moved here from New Orleans dont ask me why.  Lookin for fun and kulture dont ya know.


----------



## pikk

*hello bl*

this seems like a cool place to hang out for awhile. i have been having fun lurking . yall have a good day, week & year ect, ect.
                    peace
                        pikkolo_z


----------



## Jungle Bunny

/\
/\

*Hey you and you* 

\/
\/


----------



## Mariposa

Welcome, new greenlighters!

Great to see how our community continues to grow.

:D


----------



## Punksuperman

Allow myself to introduce.... myself. 

*grins cheesily*

Hello everyone. Whats up? I'm new and well, I'd like to say improved but eh can't have your cake and all.

Anyways Peace to everyone and all hope I enjoy my stay, more than likely I will.

[edit] oh yeah! I'm in orlando![/edit]


----------



## hyperspeeding

i love the way your post counter is updated... go back and now some of these 'greenlighters' are moving up thorugh posts... must be whoring again... 

but welcome from a person no-ne really knows... i just sorta wander from forum to forum posting not alot in particular...  only post where i think i have something relevant to say... unlike now... this is not what i normally do...

-Hyper


----------



## Pineapple

well i was a bluelighter like a year ago, never really posted... and forgot my password, and i've been lurking for a few years, so i might as well start new again
name: Kris
sex:M
DOB: 9-21-03
Location: SoCal


----------



## likwidiz29

hey all! ive been hanging around for about 1 year now, thought it was time to finally get myself out here....so here i am!

im out in the baltimore/DC area

so hit me up aytime

AIM- ECgirl414


----------



## SpaztikStar

*what up*

Hey what up, I've been on bluelight for awhile,  under the name GlitterKitty, but I havent been on in about a year, so I made a new name.......N e wayz, Im 20/F/ from Ky like the jelly........
ok thats me...


----------



## Finch

Hey y'all what's up!  I'm the strong silent type so I'll probably be a greenlighter for a while...


----------



## PsiSeraph

*ello*

Hello! im new, normal, north jersey kid comming here because im bored, nice ta meet you all


----------



## Smurfkiller93

Check your inbox, Spaztikstar.


----------



## oddjob

Hey I'm sortof new here .

I'm Oddjob ...well here I am .. 

mixed reviews here, 

 i'll keep quiet to stay out of trouble


----------



## Tr6ai0ls4

tsup people? I'm not seeing too much action going on in here.. hehe... Just wanted to say hey to all you greenlighters... 

Welcome to BL!!! You've got a couple of more posts left before you either leave or become completely addicted.. hehe.. enjoy your stay.. and feel free to hit me up any time.. 

my aim is : tr6ai0ls4 and yim is : daze604

looking forward to seeing all of ya post in these forums  .. 

peace


----------



## Spiral21

*Newbie!*

Hey peoples!
Thought I'd start asking some questions after only reading for a while. Well, nothing else to do in the Southern Highlands, Aust. Me?...21yr old girl who is one day going to finally buy a car and drive to an outdoor rave! Alex  :D %)


----------



## freaker

I had to post it! and if theres any newbies from SE Wisconsin here write me an email or pm me!


----------



## oddjob

that dude is phat !@!!!!


----------



## Spiral21

Yep....I'll be having nightmares tonight...


----------



## Labelwhore

what up?

not really a "greenlighter" as you can see...but I havent been on this shit in a minute..

yet another board i can become seriously addicted to @ work..its all good..

I'm from chicago-anyone else?


----------



## oddjob

i hear chicago is windy

Im from edmonton 

we have a big mall


----------



## Labelwhore

naw, it aint windy, only if your downtown by all the big buildings. i live on northside..where its nice%)


----------



## oddjob

do you like the cubs ??


or the bears ? are the bears from chicago ?


----------



## Ergotica

Hey everyone...My name is Seance.  I've been poking around bluelight for a while--finally joined.
I live in south florida, but I frequent new york often.
I'm female...


----------



## luvs_musik28

*new to the board..*

hey everyone....
ok let me try this again....i posted this in the wrong place last time. 
Anyway I just wanted to introduce myself. i've looked around here a few times before but it seems like a really hot site so I decided to register so I could post.
My name's Meredith, I'm 23 and live right outside of New York City so I usually go to parties there (I went to Countdown 2003 this past weekend). I also lived in California last summer and had some fun with the scene out there and lived in Philly for awhile where I usually went to Motion. 
So that's pretty much it.....if there are any other people that party around the NYC area feel free to Private Message me, one of my favorite things about the scene is gettting to meet new people. Oh and I AM going to the party/assembly in Foley Square this Saturday so maybe I'll see some of you there. Bye 
Bye


----------



## ThePlaeRider1

*Hi ya guys and gals*

Hi, I'm a newbie here at bluelight but I've been a member at poppies.org for 4 years. 2 of them were off-line so they really don't count. I was even a mod and had the rank of Uber-phile. You can check with all the seniors over there and they'll tell you I'm a stand up guy. I'll be spending some time here seeing how this works before I post anything and sound stupid.
       The one question I have is, how do I change my SN? it was suppose to be ThePaleRider1  not  ThePlaeRider1. Anyone who's in charge here know how?
        Anyway, I'm a single Dad with 2 kids who I raised myself for the last 7 years. I love Muscle cars, I have a '71 LeMans Sport, I am a fire-arm buff with a large collection I love, and I love cooking.
Now of course my favorite hobby is, well drugs, why else would I be here? I've slowed down over the years and only use stuff Rx'ed to me now. But it's always good to know and understand what you take so I always try to learn more.
        Nice to meet you all, and again if a adminastrator or a mod could let me know how to fix my SN I'ld be greatful.
                       TPR1


----------



## Labelwhore

oddjob said:
			
		

> *do you like the cubs ??
> 
> 
> or the bears ? are the bears from chicago ? *



yeah..the bears are from chitown.

Not really a huge sports fan but i did love the bulls back in the day. 

DA BULLS!


----------



## Larr_E

My cousin lives in chicago. I'm from Southern Cali. He plays for your soccer team. Carlos Bocanegra, has anyone herd of him? he's suppose to be pretty dam famous but I don't watch soccer so I wouldn't know...


----------



## deepstealth

*there, now im not a greenlighter anymore.*

...wish i'd had a link months ago, back when i moved to dayton...aka bfe...wouldn't have known about 'cept for some kid at the qbert show in cbus a while back told me about it.

i'm a jaded ex-raver from colorado (mtn-raves, home of the jaded ex-ravers).  done everything from breaking to running the deadly systems website back in like 99 & 00, not my stuff there anymore tho...if any of youse saw all the flash stuff, that would be mine (it was always in a state of partial construction), even helped put together a couple of small parties.

i like electro, with all the vocoders and breakbeats and stuff, and jungle...i think it's an unwritten rule that all electro tracks require one robot voice sample, and all jungle tracks require one cockney rasta yelling some business about lighta lighta lighta ganja kru and breakas in da frant rauw.  that and the classic "rave" stuff from like 1990 when most of america fortunately had never heard of the "nordictrack".

unfortunately, i don't dig miss sandrafer digenweed, or whatever urb magazine's e-saturated flavor of the week is...all those sweeping swooshes created in a few drunken hours on a roland make me want to plur up a glowstick.  hook me up with some mayday or some paul van dyk and i'm good to go, tho.

well dyam that's a lot for one go, guess i'm a bluelighter now, up the dayton "massive" (heh), see youse on the dance floor.

-sean


----------



## deepstealth

*!@#*, it still sez im a n0obie...*

there, that oughtta do it.  (or not.  how many times i gotta post anyway...)

-sean


----------



## soulsister

Hey! I am new here too!  I'm a member at poppies.org too! Hey Palerider! What up?

I am 35 yrs old female and have NEVER rolled though I would simply LOVE to! 

Anybody from B'ham, Alabama(or elsewhere?) want to introduce me to this new way of life? PM me if ya want!


----------



## skydancer

TPR, just register a new screenname. If you only have one email address then we have to remove your old one first, email us at admins@crew.bluelight.ru (with your username) to do this!

Welcome everybody. %)


----------



## RollingMonkeyFace

I'm the Guy on your porch who just won't leave. 

Far reaching from DC.

I'm in for the long haul.


----------



## chem5341

*New to bluelight*

Only been in the seen for about two years.  Been djing every since.  Looking for new people to chat with right now.  I am in Kuwait for about 6 months, so no partying for me right now. Just saying hi to all. %)


----------



## Artificial_doubt

**waves**

hi guys..... im a newbie

Name is Amy, im from Sydney Australia and love rolling...

Im 18 and I have been lurking on this site for quite a while now.... I hope to tell you a few of my stories in time to come!


----------



## ThePlaeRider1

*my sister somni-phile*

High Sis, I finally got this to work I forgot I screwed up my sn plae instead of pale. big deal.
    Anyone  corncerned over Soul Sisters legitablity should check out poppies .org and veiw her threads. She's a stand up girl who I've PMed with alot and shared secrets so to speak. If you are concerned about me, do the same I even have stuff in the arrchives there for years back. It used to be "the Junkie Homepage"  Check it out.
       TPR1


----------



## MasTerJ

Hey everyone!
I'm from Melbourne Aus and iv read the forums for a few months now and decided to register  seems like a good atmosphere.


----------



## nightstar444

*Re: !@#*, it still sez im a n0obie...*



			
				deepstealth said:
			
		

> *there, that oughtta do it.  (or not.  how many times i gotta post anyway...)
> 
> -sean *



i'll second that...  how many posts does it take to get to the tootsie roll center of a tootsie pop?  

yeah, i'm new i guess even though i've known about and been an enthusiast of bluelight for a few years now.  i just wasn't on my computer all that often till about 7 months ago when i discovered the joy of dsl....  and, i just started posting rather than just reading.   
i've found a lot of insiteful information here (from drug information, use, and legalization to music to relationships) and would like to take a moment to pat all the moderators on the back for a job well done on helping soooo many people, from everywhere in the world, come together to one site that has it all.  keep up all the good work.  

shannon, 23...  
middlefield, ohio
nightstar444@bluelight.ru


----------



## pretty_glass

*Heyyy*

Props to the new Bluelight! Wicked changes, and the bandwidth is running lovely for a dial-up dreg .

Nightstar444 sums it up nicely Thnx 'coz it's too freakin' here early to do the intro. thing myself. Way tired://

I'm used to a quaint small forum, post whoring and probably driving my mates batty there....yeah, so where is a nice niche to post in, as not to get lost in the crowd....


----------



## nightstar444

*Re: Heyyy*



			
				pretty_glass said:
			
		

> *Nightstar444 sums it up nicely Thnx 'coz it's too freakin' here early to do the intro. thing myself. Way tired://
> 
> I'm used to a quaint small forum, post whoring and probably driving my mates batty there....yeah, so where is a nice niche to post in, as not to get lost in the crowd.... *



you're welcome...  
and, hey... i'm no longer green!!  ::jumping for joy::
post in whatever niche you have the most interest in... they're all quite fun.%)


----------



## pretty_glass

*Tip Toeing*

Yup but I like to come in carefully, lol. Still looking for what must be a very large member list...ah, not that some friends won't know by now.


----------



## Shpongle

Hi!

I am a 26 year old male from sweden, EU. I have been using ecstasy since january 2002. I have experienced the honeymoon, where taking too much could have been predicted, but since i didn't know better i over did it back then. After a month of depression i swore never to take E again, but i did anyaway. Now i use it with moderation and just love it. A cupple of times a year is just perfect to spice up my life. 

In fact the best time i have had on it, most memerable and all was at a party when i just took one pill. Not 3-4 like i did in the beginning. It started out as a pre-party a cupple of hours at a friends place. I asked the 2 other people there if it was okay with them if i took an e that i had saved up. They were ok with it, but jealous 
I started to come up, and they called a cab. We were on the way to this houseparty in the cab, and i asked the driver to pull down the window. He did so, but asked me why, it was winter and cold. I just told him i had asthma.
When we arrived i was so loved up and energetic. I sat in the sofa feeling weird beacuse all other just drank alcohol, but they hadn't really gotten drunk yet, so i was kinda paranoid. But anyway eventually they got drunk and i could live out my E-feelings 
I hugged a few girls, danced with them and had fun. It all felt so good. I actually felt sorry for the rest of them. One episode i remember the most was me, after peeing in the toilet, sitting on the toilet seat just embracing myself and feeling generally good.


Another great party where i took 2 pills was halloween 2002. I took the first pill when i walked up my stairs in my house coming home from work. When i got home i sat down at my PC surfing a bit. My girlfriend does not know of my use of E at all. She sat there watching tv, not knowing at all. When i felt the come-up i went into the bathroom, sat down on the toilet and took a crap. Man that felt good, Afterwards i took a shower, feeling exellent. I came out of the bathroom a new an. I was so on top of the world. I sat down by my girlfriend, and i had a hard time keeping still so i went to find some clothes while i asked my girlfriend to mess with my whatch that was not showing the right time. i certainly couldn't change it, haha.
We both got ready for the part, which was held at my neighbours place. When we got there, everyone was dressed up in costumes, and i hugged everyone. It felt so great. After a few hours i felt like taking my second one. 20 minutes after i started to feel my eyes twitch a bit, and i felt like everyone was going crazy. They did actually go crazy, jumping, dancing, due to the large ammounts of alcohol they were taking in. i got into a conversation with one of the girls's brother and he asked me if i was studying to become apsychologist because i was so humble and peaceful in my conversation, LOL.

This was a good party which ended with me and my girlfriend in bed, however she fell asleep and i was left watching tv, and petting my hairy chest, LOL. It felt so good.

today i am hardly doing any E at all. The dealer hans't been heard of in about 9 months so he's probably busted. But i have those memories, and i am willing to discuss the subject here. I hope i am welcome.

-Anders-


----------



## drug_n00b

hey everyone


----------



## Billy Orange

allow me to introduce myself. i am billy orange, i enjoy opiates, computers, women, graffiti, and dj'ing. representin los angeles. one


----------



## gaznut

gaz here.

From Dublin, Ireland.

I love partying, clubbing, pillin, hanging with my mates and love trying as many new experiences as possible. 

I'm just back from a weekend in Amsterdam, first time there and had a fantastic time. Done mushies for the first time.....absolutely brilliant.

Anyone here going to the Witness festival next month???


----------



## Oibadbreath!

*Hullo*

Hello Curtis here from Dallas Texas. Web convinced me to sign up to the site and I really like the layout and design. 




Later.

Curt.is


----------



## Dj DaZ

i wonder why most of the newbies here never really hit bluelight status do we scare them off that quick?


----------



## ian_strong

yeah hey there newbi here, the names ian and im 23 and from wagga wagga in new south wales australia been rollin for about 2 years now and absolutely love it would like to get to know a heap of of you and hopefully discuss some fun/bizaar/scary rollin times and maybe get some more info on some pills and stuff hope to hear from youse soon


----------



## Mariposa

Hi greenies!  :D


----------



## ceryc

fear the assrape


----------



## onetwothreefour

*waves to the greenlighters*

aw, aren't they all so cute


----------



## GoldenDreamer

*hello*

I'm Jenny, I'm 25, um yeah....hi


----------



## DJ_Ionic

well here i am!  new to the boards, and tryin to get the hang of this postin thing.  just chilln here in Maine.  Im 20, enjoy long walks on the beach... and your mom is also a favorite of mine... but enough about me... whats up with yall??


----------



## LemUrR

*pthhthh*

hola....i am not a bluelighter....certainly don't have the time or the attention span to put a whole-hearted effort into bluelight...but my baby (gmni13) is freaking addicted, therefore i give it a chance!  not that i dont like the site...i love it and i has lots to offer, but im too busy  too tired....etc.  blah.  love you baby!  but ta-da...es ist mich....werd


----------



## Fly Buyer

Hey there. Names Rob, 24 living in Sydney. 

Used to live in Ireland, now residing in Australia. Not on the run from immigration before you ask.


----------



## faithfully dangerous

hollllllllaaaaaaaaa!

i remember when i was a greenie.... i wonder if i ever posted in this thread?  (i dont think i did... hmmn)

whatup greenlighters.  beware of the assrape.  mwahahhah!


----------



## Web

*Re: Hullo*



			
				Oibadbreath! said:
			
		

> *Hello Curtis here from Dallas Texas. Web convinced me to sign up to the site and I really like the layout and design.
> Later.
> Curt.is *



Curtis gets to be an instant bluelighter... met this cat last night. He gets the bluelight meet-up seal of approval.

Christian


----------



## Oibadbreath!

Man, thanks alot. Youre good ppl too, its amazing the ppl you can meet off the internet. We will definitely hang out this coming weekend bro.


----------



## fizzygirl

> gaz here.
> 
> From Dublin, Ireland.



mmmmmmmm boys with irish accents 


aside from that wandering (dirty) thought, i just wanted to come in and give a big kiss to all the newbies!


----------



## SteveElektro

awww they're all cute and green, can we keep em? huh can we?


----------



## window licker

I'm an Australian from Australia.........wow...bet u couldn't guess that.......:D 

have been on bluelight on and off for many years now....tis a good site......


----------



## konsept

Hi, my name is Jackson, I'm twelve and am struggling with a coke habit, I live in Holland and have a pet hippopotomous.....


----------



## tathra

so... any single ladies in my area lookin for a good time? 

you cant be a true bluelighter until you've been sexed into the family!

<-- still isnt a true bluelighter


----------



## SteveElektro

^^Tathra's a moderator, moderators eat kittens


----------



## konsept

^^^^^^ That is so not true...........they eat the grown ones too, especially in the ceremonies.


----------



## abrasive_twat

hi. um. *introduces* im abrasive_twat. 

wow, the lounge seems like the only forum you guys keep active, that looks promising...

someone tell me who all the cam sluts are. thnx


----------



## snowwhyte

hi...i'm 21.  i live in north carolina.


----------



## lostpunk5545

Hi I'm 20 from New South Wales, Aus and not gunna be a greenlighter for much longer... it was 20 posts wasn't it 

btw... I do not own or ride a kangaroo... I don't even see them on a regular basis...


----------



## sexualhealing

yo just signed up today, person on tokeup.com left the addy and i decided to check out, ill be here for awhile =)


----------



## Funky4Breakz

Your name is fucking beautiful...marry me!!!!


----------



## CAN'T THINK

Hey you guys, my name is CUERVO, aka Smiley. For those of you who don't know i am Dan.  I love parties, I'm a dj, my dj name is theory,         
                                I love lesbians and  K.


----------



## Darkmoonlight

if your enjoy pain and are a green lighter, see me for some spankings =)


----------



## wildswan069

*Helllllo,yes,I am back!*

It's good to be back !!!
And good to see BL has changed into new outfit
 
Hello people,hello Bluelight!


----------



## Miss_Magical_Mystery

my introduction is in haiku:

i'm kelly -- 18;
hate loser-greenlight status,
but i love trance.


----------



## onetwothreefour

CAN'T THINK said:
			
		

> *Hey you guys, my name is CUERVO, aka Smiley. For those of you who don't know i am Dan.  I love parties, I'm a dj, my dj name is theory,
> I love lesbians and  K. *



that's an awesome dj name 

btw, all you greenies, don't be scared - the green name is just so we can help you out when you're confused, not so we can flame you


----------



## DJ Stall

*Hey, I'm new here!!!!*

Kande, made me do it!
See what happens when you decide to listen to prissy chicks!


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

ok this thread had such potential.. but 349834 edits later.. its just not as funny as the idea was...

i made him do it... ill show my tits to whichever lounge mod doesnt close it   j/k

/me seraks out the lube for dj stall for not making alternating caps


----------



## chrissie

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=81769&r=241


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

no i made him do it,... lol.. hes cool.. very cool for a greenie.. but this wasnt what the thread was supposed to be... gRrRr @ illy


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

hey fucker who merged it!?!??!!


----------



## DJ Stall

WhY Do I AlWaYs Do ThIs To MySeLf?????8(


----------



## DJ Stall

can i be cool like everybody else now too???


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

you got it baby


----------



## DJ Stall

*Kudos*

I knew I would be cool, oneday! If onl my fifth grade teacher could see me now!


----------



## cravNbeets

^^he can he mods trip reports

welcome dj stall  i gave you shit, i dont do that often.  you must be special.


----------



## DJ Stall

^^^ you wassup! that's cool you live in the C-Bus I just moved from there to Tucson......but sorry to hear that you are stuck in that ses-pool!likes to give shit in return! If you happen to know Jamie/RenShawn/or Toni tell them Terrence says WHADDUP BOOYYYY!


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

dood sweetie- cravN smells funny.. i avoid him.. he smells like chickensticks...


----------



## jedipimp3

hi  every one im  jedi pimp. if ya wanna know my real name pm or aim me   i like long walks on the beach  oh wait ummm where are the hot raver girls at?????? mmmmmmmmmmmmm met one already i neeeed to meet sum more  im from massachusttes btw


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

yummiest greenie of the day


----------



## jedipimp3

hehehehehe yay


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

i must be going soft... i havent assraped a thread properly in a day or two, plus i like greenlighters... i might be sick... it could be terminal.. thank god im a stubborn bitch and wouldnt give *some* of you the pleasure


----------



## DJ Stall

yeah, too bad for those *some*......unlike me I get the pleasure8) ......of her royal highnAss


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

lucky you.. you live in the same town as me   we cant all be that lucky...


----------



## DJ Stall

*ye-ah bay-bee*

stayin one up one the competetion is a trade mark rule...i thought you knew


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

well, doesnt count for much, other than we talk on the phone... and i do that with bluelighters nationwide...

not like ill ever see you... *rolleyes* since im not important enough....


----------



## DJ Stall

well you have, had more than your fair share of opportunities, so you can *roll eyes* somewhere else8( ...j/k babe.....maybe this time i'll remember to think of something to do


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

punk youd better!!!! we must get together this weekend. i demand!


----------



## MRSNIFFLES

Just wanted to drop a line and say hi im new to bluelight and cravnbeats introduced me here.


----------



## cravNbeets

hollah MRSNIFFLES

*gives noogie to favorite greenie*


----------



## Dj DaZ

just cuz u know cravn doesnt make u special =p


----------



## DJ Stall

I'd watch out for Dj Daz if I was you, MR.SNiffles. He likes to steal Greenies McNuggets and throw them at ducks!


----------



## Tangible//Utopia

Tangible. From Arizona. Prescott. 







*Wow.*


----------



## tathra

KaNdEbUtTaHfLy said:
			
		

> *dood sweetie- cravN smells funny.. i avoid him.. he smells like chickensticks... *



you dont know the half of it.  he smiles *constantly* and he's got a creepy fuckin smile!  its evil!


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

so glad i live in arizona... would be even more glad if i could get DJ_Stall to come hang out with me


----------



## DJ Stall

Well, I guess that we'll just have to work on makin you happy then, huh?


----------



## fr0zen

what's up all. from the seattle area. been looking for a board like this for a while.: D


----------



## DJ Stall

Whaddup, ice-man, nice to see you come and chill with the crew......have fun and enjoy!


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

DJ Stall said:
			
		

> *Well, I guess that we'll just have to work on makin you happy then, huh? *



make me happy then! geez.. ima be in nyc before you finally thing "hmm steffie lives 10 miles away.. i should call her so we could hang out sometmie


----------



## shadystoner

Welcome greenies


----------



## Leonard Maltin

Hello, I am the new test dummy!


----------



## shadystoner

and how did you get the title of test dummy?


----------



## maddkatt

so does everyone who joins now become a test dummy for 20 posts instead of a greenlighter?


----------



## shadystoner

awww no more greenies..only testies now


----------



## tathra

~° ~° ~° ~° ~°


----------



## xploration

Just lost my Greenlighter status and stepped out into the Brave New World! But thought I would introduce myself anyway... just moved to Toronto and looking forward to making it my new home :D


----------



## skydancer

Canada is cool


----------



## sanjeepwallahwallah

this greenlighter tag is insulting. at the most i could accept you all call me _a lurker_ till i get my stripes here. but anyway, hi.
i am 6ft 5inches christian male from calcutta now resides in melbourne.
i am seeing things i have never seen before, i can share things you have never felt before. i was known in my building in calcutta as magic hands.
some people say i am a healer. i do not agree. god works through me.


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

if you were a lurker youd never p ost. no hush greenie and accept your status 

are you a healer like jesus? is that what youre trying to get at? are you going to preach to us?  8)


----------



## tathra

bring back "new bluelighter" and "ultra bluelighter" :D  and make "redlighter" for the people who post often in the nude thread (amazon bee is a prime example, and a fine piece of meat as well)


----------



## Raz

Is sanjeepwallahwallah really Jesus?


----------



## October

i'm shannan, i'm 19 and i live in columbus, ohio. i'm a raver and a healthcare worker (i'm an ekg tech and an stna) and i'm currently in nursing school. so if anyone has any health questions, i'm here to help! also, i'm looking for a local guy to hang out with, if anyones interested, contact me!


----------



## October

sanjeepwallahwallah- " this greenlighter tag is insulting."

i agree


----------



## Darkmoonlight

october- my b-day is halloween- its a sign.


----------



## October

maybe it is, dark, maybe it is


----------



## Darkmoonlight

either that or you hate me- whatevs...


----------



## October

lol... i hate no one


----------



## Darkmoonlight

congrats on blue stats


----------



## detroit*whut

whuts up my name is steve ive been reading bluelight for over a year now and finally got off my lazy stoner ass and joined.


----------



## jayray

I guess this is where im supposed to post first after reading this board a bit i decided to post, some of you people are fucking harsh. heh it's all good though my name is jason everyone calls me jay im from new york my aim is: jayray1122


----------



## tathra

October said:
			
		

> *so if anyone has any health questions, i'm here to help!*



does this look too big for my body?  i think there's a bit of swelling, too 
*giggle*


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

LOL...  ahh the greenie thread... never ceases to produce a giggle


----------



## Intalect

Listen up greenies.....

make sure you have fun cuz this place is totally sweet and 100% awesome. Woo woooooo.

"It isn't easy being green." (Kermit D. Frog said that).


----------



## KareBear

New here as well: i live in the dayton area, love raves of course. My b-days on mon yay! if anyone wants to chat pm me, look forward to meeting new peeps!


----------



## ceryc

^^^
i'm sorry, i am really drunk.  forgive me for this please...

your fucking name is carebear?  jesus christ i hate those things!

welcome to bluelight


----------



## Medi57

_Originally posted by ceryc _
*^^^
i'm sorry, i am really drunk.  forgive me for this please...

your fucking name is carebear?  jesus christ i hate those things!

welcome to bluelight * 

a ceryc classic.


----------



## ceryc

thanks, it is nice to be appreciated


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

LMFAO!!!!!!

i really wanted to comment abuot her... but ive been feelin a teensy bit of plur.. maybe my jadedness is wearing off? so i havent been saying anything... but im glad ceryc did 

(i guess i just said something didnt i??)


----------



## JustinTime

ceryc

Nice one, that one will run off now and never come back. 
Funny though


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

oh come on.. thats not enough to scare one away... that one girl.. i forgot her name.. but i scared her away... i really liked that one crackheahd girl... fave n00b evar...


----------



## JustinTime

*ties a roll to a stick and tries to lure the greenie back here* 

We won't bite (KaNdE might but it's all in a friendly kinky kind of way)

Ps. How's the spider thing working out for you KaNdE Ds.


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

i only nibble.. in a sexy way 

unless youre a worthless fuckwad, then id probably bite you just for the hell of it...

the spider thing has me not sleeping i did sleep but i had a sex dream about carson daly)  and generally FREAKED out...


----------



## JustinTime

Man I thought I was messed up 

Why did you put that image in my head? 

Get away foul imagination!!


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

LMFAO.. try being in *MY* shoes... lol


----------



## *Venus*

For the record, I love Care bears, and I love your screen name. It stuck out on the page as if it was in bold... I love it!! :D


Poo on the haters 8) 

By the way... I liked the white and red ones


----------



## three[x]

*who doesn't love the care bears?!?*

I must admit, I just watched "The Care Bears Movie" in it's entirety last night.

I also wanted to introduce myself....although I'm not new.

    xXx


----------



## cravNbeets

^^who's this douche bag??


----------



## anarchistgirl

Hihi! I'm AnarchistGirl, and just thought I'd let myself be known, i've lurked for a long while, and my friend introduced me to the site. It's a great place, really.


----------



## ceryc

^^^
now your name is appropriate.  welcome to bl, my your time here be spent hating on others for what they say.

cravn, i agree, three x's, who the hell could that be


----------



## *Venus*

Wait... whats going on here??  

/confused.


----------



## tathra

venus, this is a thread in which greenlighters introduce themselves.  its not hard to figure out   *snuggles venus*


----------



## meanie_au

hi there i wanted meself to be known out there. well in this tread anyhow.

so well hey all


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

hi meanie


----------



## meanie_au

well KaNdEbUtTaHfLy thanks for the warm welcome:D, I expected ceryc to start picking on me like he did to that carebear chick8(.

does anyone else allways get aksed for there passwords everytime they enter a new thread or is just my comp?


----------



## SteveElektro

hI Im sTeEeElEkTrO AnD i'M a =^pLuRrY^= fUrRy kAnDeKiDd!
i lIkE pEaNuTs aNd gReEn wAlLpApEr


----------



## .dR spgeddi

hi,
i'm no longer eddi.
that is all for now.


----------



## .dR spgeddi

meanie_au said:
			
		

> *well KaNdEbUtTaHfLy thanks for the warm welcome:D, I expected ceryc to start picking on me like he did to that carebear chick8(.
> 
> does anyone else allways get aksed for there passwords everytime they enter a new thread or is just my comp? *



you will need to have cookies enabled.


----------



## Raz

ignore all the beeyatches who be dissin' yo asses....welcome to bl, we ALL LOVE YOU!!!!

ESPECIALLY WHEN WE DRUNK!!!!!!!

--Raz--


----------



## Charlee

OMG i havent been a greenlighter in YEARS!! 
I just popped in to see whats new and WOW. there is lots. 
Jessica aka: lilprincess had talked about this site last night and its been way to long. To bad i have NO IDEA what my password is to my old name... Well im going to pop my head into some threads. I hope to be reaquanted with some old friends


----------



## JustinTime

You can ask the moderators for help with your password.


----------



## Charlee

but that would just be the easy way

But im going to track one down to see if they can hook me up. Thanks


----------



## Medi57

Hi I'm new here. I've been lurking for a while but I've never really posted, until now!
so I'ts my first post I thought I'd say hi to you guys and this seems like the place to do it

*HI!*


----------



## raistlin

Hi I'm a newB too...

From Va. What a fun place to be!


----------



## tathra

horray for dragonlance!

*geeks unite!* :D


----------



## *Venus*

tathra said:
			
		

> *venus, this is a thread in which greenlighters introduce themselves.  its not hard to figure out   *snuggles venus* *




Hahaha.... Ive gathered _that_  much... I was confused as to who this new threeX dude was. I thought it was a rip off of TripleX.. or PhreeX. 

Ok ok.. Ive figured it out now ::sigh::


----------



## doofqueen

hi! i was here once....didn't like the vibe....returned out of boredom....vibe has changed...think i'll be staying  *waves*


----------



## Massage Angel

So...  I'm relatively new.  Hi all  :D


----------



## LapDawg

^^^she sure knows how to promote.


----------



## Crow

^^I'd buy a massage


----------



## tathra

massage angel -- you know, i'm not _too_ far from MI... you wanna hang out sometime or go out for drinks or something?


----------



## Darkmoonlight

Medi57 said:
			
		

> *Hi I'm new here. I've been lurking for a while but I've never really posted, until now!
> so I'ts my first post I thought I'd say hi to you guys and this seems like the place to do it
> 
> HI! *


Medi you're terrible


----------



## Massage Angel

tathra said:
			
		

> *massage angel -- you know, i'm not too far from MI... you wanna hang out sometime or go out for drinks or something?  *



  You want a massage, don't you?  Come on ~ admit it ~ you want it.    *snicker*  If you're going to be in the area,  sure - let me know.  :D  By the way...  isn't god trying to kill your avatar?


----------



## C@NN@BIS

Whats up everyone.  I'm a 23 year old male from the U.S.  I am new here and just wanted to introduce myself.  Hope to make friends with you all   It seems like there is a lot of good people here.


----------



## TreeSloth

*introduction*

Hi. My real name is Wednesday Addams. I live in a big old dark house on a hill that's always covered by a storm cloud. I live with my mother Morticia, my father Gomez, my uncle Fester, my grandmother, the butler Lurch, our pet Thing, and my two little brothers Pugsley and Pubert. We had a nanny for a while, but that didn't work out very well. My favorite hobbies are playing with knives, electrocuting my brothers, and spying on houseguests.


----------



## MattPD

Hi Wednesday!!  Wanna come over and play with dynamite?


----------



## TreeSloth

*yeah bay-bee*

Let's see what kind of trouble we can get into with some plastique, a blow torch, and a hundred bright purple plastic dildos. Yee haw!


----------



## MattPD

Only if I get to bring a goat.  Only.


----------



## balin515

hey everyone, my friend told me about bluelight and i dont know how to do that much so if anyone has any advice free to speak up. by the way im goin to cyberfest so anyone else who is goin talk to me


----------



## WTF

Looks like it's the back of the bus for me today, but that's ok.  Gives me a chance to sneak around without being noticed just yet!


----------



## alasdairm

^ i see you

alasdair


----------



## deejaysence

hmm I am new I guess...I have been reading the board  for over a year  now but never posted really......  Today I guess was my SUPERLY boring day  so  here i be!!    Ohh Im  from Portland if that  makes any dif....


----------



## Insanity Overdose

Gday :D


----------



## Tangible//Utopia

God


----------



## alasdairm

^ that's getting *real old real fast*

welcome to bluelight 

alasdair


----------



## Punksuperman

*stumbles in... looks around at all the people...*


Ummm hi and... stuff... *blinks and then decides its best to just wave*


----------



## Odd:G

hi. i'm a n00b, so pls help me become a part of the new bluelight. first i need some contacts, any volunteers?


----------



## fizzygirl

*licks punksuperman*

kicks odd:g

no contacts!

i have an old pair of glasses you can borrow though


----------



## Odd:G

poor joke. 
stop kicking my butt btw, it hurts.


----------



## dance4life

umm.. hi everyone.. my name is dan


----------



## E-kid17

hey all, what's up? i'm new to bluelight and the party scene (as of this summer). I'm a 17 yr old chick from Grand Rapids, Michigan (whole lotta NOTHING goin on here), my name's Kylie. But, just thought i'd say hi and introduce myself. If you'd wanna chat sometime feel free to e-mail me at ummNstuff14@hotmail.com (i have MSN messanger under that name too) or AOL messanger me at E KiD ViX LuVr anyways... gotta go. c-ya


----------



## Odd:G

I added u on my MSN, E-kid.


----------



## SteveElektro

Is this where I get free drugs?


----------



## Medi57

no this is where you have to show us mods your naughty bits


----------



## Sweetpea

Medi,what are you doing in here..hmmmmm? 

*puts your leash back on*


----------



## Medi57

/me obeys


----------



## HpNoTiQ GrL

Hey. I'm technically not a fuckin greenlighter. My computer broke and I lost my password, so I had to start all over again. However, I never really posted in the lounge before so I guess imma lounge virgin *eep*. So please be gentle wif me! Anywho, I'm Kat, I'm 20 and live in South Fla. There's the basics!  And as far as showin you mods naughty pics, that'll come soon! Camera phones rock! Well at least for us poor people wif no digi cams....


----------



## AmberEx

I'm not really new to Bluelight, I have been a member for awhile. I never post anything because I never know what to say. I want to try and be whitty and funny, yet smart and knowledgable. Though I must say after reading some of the stuff in the lounge, I have set the bar too high for myself, LOL.  I have decided to go ahead and make a few posts because I am tired of being one of the oldest Greenlighters here and also because I want to get a cool avatar LOL


----------



## Cremaster

Wow - just found this thread.  Not exactly a n00b anymore, but thought i'd just say HI!  I'm Cremaster.  If you don't know what that is, you may want to Google it for fun!  And after that, combine that search with Matthew Barney, just for more fun.  The fun never ends!

Yeah so at 200+ posts, i've been here for awhile but let's see.  Formal intro - I'm older than lots of peeps here - I'm 36 (though young at heart!).  I'm married, and have a great son... kids are awesome.. what can I say...

What else?  I really love music - have my whole life - and am a self-proclaimed movie buff and a life-long, self-taught cinema student.  Live in NYC...

ummm.  If you wanna know anything else, just ask!


----------



## basis

bleh. i been on BL for about 2 years now. my original name got messed up when the format changed and i happened to be in prison at the time. so i come home, re-register and now can't change my name to my DJ name. so here i am...greenlighter once again.

ne ways...i'm basis, real name noam.

represent 513 in Ohio.

Basis Productions

Fluid -- every thursday night in cincinnati

10/31/03 -- Helloween '03

check out my upcoming events... all listed in the mid-west events forum. all the threads are by noam. see above for explanation.


----------



## Rexonium

Hi y'all 

Let's introduce myself first: I'm an 18 year old pothead from the Netherlands.

I have been lurking for quite a while now, but as I am currently writing a trip I thought it would be best to familiarize myself with the board and the people that make the board 

*goes off to the couch to get some sleep*


----------



## MattyBGX1

Hey i'm Matt 24. My friend squeaks moved here from philly. He introduced me to bluelight and now i'm hooked. My first time to party with everyone will be at starscape and I can't wait to get there.


----------



## Wired29

*Hello*

Hey everyone..not really sure what to say right now. I'm fairly new to the whole "E" thing,  but have been smoking pot for quite some time. I just found this  forum today for the first time, so I figured I'd drop in and say hi, and hopefully meet some new, interesting people. Oh, by any chance, anyone from Rhode Island here? Later!!

Wired29


----------



## Negative

Hey all.  I'm new to bluelight but not to the 'scene.'  I have been going out to parties since '97 in IN but not so much recently.  Still into the music, it's my life.  I produce all forms of electronic music, from downtempo and hip hop to techno and house to doing industrial remixes for local rock bands.  I got onto BL at tathra's 'insistence' that I start posting lol.  He's my boy!  Wassup tath.  I also kind of know a few others, Trippies (met you when you stayed with tath, the guy drinking way too much Boone's hehehe) and caffeine_voices (you know me from my Anderson parties at the arcade, hah).


----------



## orNate

hey, my name's nathan and i'm not really new to the bluelight scene but you see my dog ate my old screenname and my comp got hit by lightning... 
ok actually i'm about as newbie as they come  .  I'm 19 years old and currently living as a highly dissatisfied college student in a small midwestern hell whole that ironically goes by the name of maryville (i know it should be merry to be REALLY ironic, but still).  Bluelight's great though, and makes the time go by faster.


----------



## Nietzche

I think what you need is some gooood "ecstacy" pills!     drowns nate with hyper-plur


----------



## orNate

*discovers that not even Maryville is boring when mixed with ecstacy *


----------



## AlphaOdure

Probably shoulda put my post in here a long time ago...

i'm matt, see the profile for the rest.  Oh and if you hear of the mainliners playing and youre in or around the cleveland area GO SEE EM!

i hear they have a killer guitarist...   (thats me)


----------



## Infinite Jest

^
Joined Jul 2003
Posts 214
Moderator?

I haven't seen you post, but you must really know your shit if you got made a mod that quick. Congrats.

(oh, I'm new too  )


----------



## TeWaza

Im Ron and Im an, oh, wait, wrong place.
  Yup, Im new here, old to the rest of the world, Im into way too much to keep anyone interested very long.  Believe it or not, got into the scene because of liquid, not that I am gr8 at it, but I can dance again thanks to liquid!  After I got into martial arts, I could not dance anymore cause I had been programed to move like a martial artist.  Now, I am using my knowledge to teach party kids, they are the best students, the learning rate for kids who can dance liquid is about 3 to 4 times faster.  I also DJ, just started throwing partys( starting small and way underground) and I do all kinds of other stuff mommy said not to.  Would someone gimme a lightshow and a menthol so I will shutup?

Peace!


----------



## fairywings

Hello I'm female, aged 21, from the uk,

*waves*


----------



## Ben Affleck

Hello everyone, I am new here. Someone deleted my other topic I said hello in!  I am 33, I enjoy karate and kick boxing, mountain biking, and basketball. Recently I broke up with my fiancee and am currently single. I live in CA now, but stay in my house in Orlando sometimes.  I am currently reviewing a movie script for Touchstone Pictures that I may co-direct this upcoming spring.

Good to meet everyone!


----------



## TuLong2Chu

or maybe alpha just....pleased....the right person


----------



## cravNbeets

Ben Affleck said:
			
		

> *Hello everyone, I am new here. Someone deleted my other topic I said hello in!  I am 33, I enjoy karate and kick boxing, mountain biking, and basketball. Recently I broke up with my fiancee and am currently single. I live in CA now, but stay in my house in Orlando sometimes.  I am currently reviewing a movie script for Touchstone Pictures that I may co-direct this upcoming spring.
> 
> Good to meet everyone! *



*snaps photo*

will you sign this?

is it really THAT BIG up close???

I have so many questions...

what is bruce willis like... i mean "really"?


----------



## icy dolly

hey ppl, I'm a newbie here.. Im 22, used to live in Melbourne, now in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia. Love raves, parties, e's and smack, my pet snake and ocassionally reading the bible (very relaxing).  Im really missing melbourne coz the raves here really SUCK... coz its a muslim country so we get police raids all the time, just as the party's getting started. Everyone gets arrested, no refunds. Anyway I think bluelight rocks.. its one of the most enlightening site Ive been to. good stuff.


----------



## sheit

hey...my name is sharon...some people call me shai...i'm 21...just moved back to indy from nashville, tn.  i have a twin sister named shannon...

i like all types of music--punk, emo, jazz, electronic, alternative, rock, hip hop...within electronic i like breaks, dnb, jungle, trance, hip hop, 2-step, booty house, some tech house, trip hop, progressive...i like alot...

check out my picture page at my pics...check it! 

hit me up sometime--peace.


----------



## cravNbeets

welcome to the board sheit.  and welcome back to civilization


----------



## DigitalDuality

what a beautiful little newbie


----------



## sheit

thanks to the both of yas...

i'm new to the boards, but i'm not new to 'the scene' for lack of a better phrase...only i've done most of my partying in bowling green, lousivlle, and nashville...just getting out in indy recently...


----------



## vegan

> horray for dragonlance!
> 
> geeks unite!


hello raistlin
dragonlance rules


----------



## Doozer

Hello everyone!  I'm a 23 year female.  I'm also new to the boards but not new to the 'scene'.  I'm originally from upstate New York  (Woodstock), but am currently biding my time in eastern Long Island   .

Here's a link to my aol homepage:  http://hometown.aol.com/ame123/ 

It is not much, but it has a few pictures of myself and also gives a little information about who I am.  Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Doozer

Ok, so I see that the link doesn't work.  However, if you type that address into Internet Explorer or whatever it seems to be ok.  I have no idea why the direct link isn't working.  Sorry.


----------



## brothermarcus

i'm marc, i'm 24, i live in columbus (german village) and i'm invisible... i divide my time between work, school, volunteering, and trying to keep up with the mad housemusic scene in coolumbus...

mysite: yup, a geocities site


----------



## Finder

Doozer said:
			
		

> *Hello everyone!  I'm a 23 year female.  I'm also new to the boards but not new to the 'scene'.  I'm originally from upstate New York  (Woodstock), but am currently biding my time in eastern Long Island   .
> *



I grew up in Rochester, NY. :D Welcome to the board.

Welcome for everyone else as well! :D


----------



## Mariposa

Welcome all... and remember to visit my forum too.  

sheit, you are a sweetheart and my most favorite n00b.


----------



## panty

hi.  what's the difference between a greenlighter and a bluelighter?  (i should probably already know that...)


----------



## tathra

this thread contains all the answers your seek


----------



## panty

thanks for the thread, i'll study up and get back to society in a little while.  

in the meantime, i'm victor, from PA, but i live in japan.  i'm really enjoying the bluelight community so far...


----------



## sheit

mariposa420 said:
			
		

> *Welcome all... and remember to visit my forum too.
> 
> sheit, you are a sweetheart and my most favorite n00b. *



aw, thanks!  that's so nice, and much appreciated...i have thoroughly enjoyed reading your posts as well, and i think you are just beautiful!


----------



## JustinTime

shadowbunny said:
			
		

> *
> p.s. im full of typos and i dont care. its because my keyboards small not cuz i am stupid k thanks *




SpellCheck, learn it, love it


----------



## PhoebeStar

Hi guys, i'm Phoebe and i'm from NY and i'd really like to be your friend.


----------



## GentlemanLoser

^^^
You're not a greenlighter. Thats cheating! :D


----------



## EloquentScream

We're gate-crashing! :D


----------



## tathra

what if we were never a greenlighter and were instead a "new bluelighter"?  can we still post here?


----------



## Killing_time

Howdy those of the dancing kind.
The name is Leigh and I live in loveable old Perth, Australia ("the city of excitement*).
I'm a full time student, like to dable in the old art of "dancing" and do like the odd cone or too.
Hmmm, not really much too say.
This site is Great?
Well it is, not that I want to seem like a suck-ass or anything.
Hmmm, maybe my mate Pete will join soon.
Hey Pete... if you do.
Schweet.
Oh yeah, i'm 19 is anyone cares.


* I noted the "City of Excitement" but actually came across it at pillreports when someone else posted it. Hahahaha, how funny.


----------



## jungleaddict

hey my name is chiara everyone calls me K 
my old BL name was alwaysdancin so im not new!
im 20, female
iv probly met some of you at parties!
i like good beats and good vibes and always good food!


----------



## RaverDjKid

Hello everybody! The name's Eric, nice ta meet ya! :shakes hand: I like to sing and act mostly! I live in Northern Kentucky and am 16! I hope to talk to some of ya sometime! You can hit me up on AIM if you want to...RaverDjKid!  Keep smilin' everybody!


----------



## Raechel

wow the madness. wel yes i stumbled apoun you all in my move from utah to az. there is so much more to this than any utrave member coild even dream of all the kool stuff wow 
wel not that i am done being a dork
hello my name is Rachel(fondly known as Rae). iam 18 almost 19 and.wel i like people music and night time thus i became a "Raver"(i use the tream loosly).so yeah nowthat i live in mesa i know on one and have no life so here i am trying to gain some sort of link to the out side world from a computer. hoping that one preson will read some thing i say and go wow that gurl sounds cool maybe i will pm and see what she is up too.
ok wel i am not really gravely in need of some sum friends for i have only been here to days now but i am just that board.  wel i am gonna go now 
hugsnkisses


----------



## Mariposa

icy dolly said:
			
		

> *hey ppl, I'm a newbie here.. Im 22, used to live in Melbourne, now in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia. Love raves, parties, e's and smack, my pet snake and ocassionally reading the bible (very relaxing).  Im really missing melbourne coz the raves here really SUCK... coz its a muslim country so we get police raids all the time, just as the party's getting started. Everyone gets arrested, no refunds. Anyway I think bluelight rocks.. its one of the most enlightening site Ive been to. good stuff. *



You should say hello to Fengtau.  He's cool.  

And Bluelight does rock!


----------



## fengtau

icy dolly said:
			
		

> *hey ppl, I'm a newbie here.. Im 22, used to live in Melbourne, now in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia. Love raves, parties, e's and smack, my pet snake and ocassionally reading the bible (very relaxing).  Im really missing melbourne coz the raves here really SUCK... coz its a muslim country so we get police raids all the time, just as the party's getting started. Everyone gets arrested, no refunds. Anyway I think bluelight rocks.. its one of the most enlightening site Ive been to. good stuff. *



Hey there...obviously  you have not been partying with the right people eh!  Hit me up sometime and I'll make sure to change  your mind about partying in KL.  

Oh..thanks Mariposa for that nice words...you're a sweetie!


----------



## wytetyger

Hi Im Lala, single mom of two kids, just turned 30, healthcare provider. It hurts my feelings when people dont like me. I was reading all the greenlighter posts and felt compelled to post my own schtuff here too. I live in Southeast TN. Will you be my friend? :D


----------



## fengtau

^^ Yeah baby!  I'll be your friend.

<------- MILF lover 

And oh, welcome to Bluelight!


----------



## wytetyger

Yay! Thanks for the welcome and for being my friend.


----------



## QuarterNoteSnare

<--Alex from Long Island, New York.

Been partying for a while, just signed up for this business a little while ago.

I know a few of you nuckas from parties, but I figured I'd do a proper introduction. I've got Pics up in the generic post-a-pic thread so feel free to say hi to me if you see me.


----------



## FestiveCheez

*Yo.*

Hi, everybody.  I'm Greg, 19 going on 20.  I'm originally from the Bay Area, CA, but I'm going to school in Los Angeles right now.  I was introduced to the Bluelight community about a month ago by a friend and I'm hoping to become a regular before long.  Not a whole lot to say...I'm a creatively-oriented person, my interests lie mostly in the realm of the arts: theatre, music, literature, etc.  But I'm equally at home debating religion, politics, sliced cheese, um...and other stuff, too.  And as this is turning into a personals ad already, I'll insert the obligatory "I also enjoy long walks on the beach, and--" 
...well, I've wasted enough of your time already.    Peace.


----------



## hvactech3

Hello all. I'm David. Live in the Chicago area most all my life. Fix heating and air conditioning (Pipefitters local 597). Just checking around about some pills doc gave me and found this site. I got to say, I'm quite impressed.


----------



## trip turlington

I guess I should RE-introduce myself since this place has gone through ALOT of changes since I was coming around before.

Basics: My name is Trip, a DJ/Producer from Cincinnati Ohio by the name of Digital PsyKosis. I am a 25/m.

I used to be a very regular member of this site "back in the day". I was a moderator of a few forums, but dropped off for many reasons. But I am back now under a different name, and just wanted to re-acquaint myself with the community, new and old.

And allow me to say, the site looks REALLY good. I see you guys have been really busy in the few years I have been gone! 

~trip


----------



## tathra

welcome back, trip :D


----------



## Negative

trip RULES!


----------



## Vukodlac

Sup everyone, I'm Alex, I current live in seattle, WA, orginally from Las Vegas, NV, I just turned 21 in august. What I enjoy doing the most is getting out of town and going camping with my wife, I like to party with a few people, and I enjoy fixing up my ride, I'm a workoholic, and I never turn down a challenge. I like the site alot, lots of good, solid information Ive been looking for, glad to be here.


----------



## Lava_Lamp

<<-- I'm 19 year old Mel from Perth in Western Australia. Lived here all my life been around malaysia and thailand. I like to party with the right crowd. The site offers good lunchtime reading. Enjoy beginning here! MELLY
Wanna chat about partying i'm eager to learn about new things!


----------



## kennethkaniff

Hey there.  I'm an older male looking for young boys who look like Eminem to party with me.  Any young boys on here?


----------



## Killing_time

^^^^^^^^
I am young and virgANUL.
I think i'm your man.
HAHAHAHA


----------



## kennethkaniff

Ohh, yeah.  PM me and maybe we can get a hotel room together.


----------



## Killing_time

HAHAHAHAHA
Sorry dude but i'm in Australia.
Oh No... my sweet arse is far away!
WHY!!!!!!!!!??????


----------



## kennethkaniff

Oh, we can make that work.


----------



## GentlemanLoser

^^not_a_troll. :D


----------



## .dR spgeddi

let's hear your freestyle then kenneth... http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=90291&highlight=freestyle


----------



## kennethkaniff

Check out my dope-ass rhymes!


----------



## .dR spgeddi

yeah i saw stuff, ta!


----------



## goddesskia

I also have poor navigational skills (or just overlooked this thread inadvertantly)...ANYWAYS, I'm 30, female, from the DC Metro area. Not a raver now, but used to be. but I hate to be categorized.  Hope to meet some cool people here that have open minds and like to share!


----------



## Negative

Many people here like to share, but that doesn't make them open minded . . . if you don't like Eiffel 65 and Alice Deejay is not in your CD player right now, I suggest you not come back . . .


. . . j/k!  Hope you enjoy the place.  I sure do and havel already made friends . . . (how pathetic was that, lol:  I'm not only the president, but I'm also a client lol.)


----------

